# Manolo Blahnik?



## Kayteuk (May 26, 2008)

Anyone else collect these shoes? I have 20 pairs at the moment! I love them! 
I think its a "M" thing, MAC, Manolo's, next thing it will be "Miss Sixty" clothes or "morgan" Oh wait...I allready have a lot of those! LOL!
Anyone else love the shoes?


----------



## xShoegal (May 26, 2008)

Ya, I really love them, but they´re too expensive for me... I´m still at highschool and don´t earn any money... Crappy.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 28, 2008)

I love them, but can't afford them.


----------



## miss_supra (May 29, 2008)

I love them but I won't waste that much money on shoes when I can put that money toward real investments..like a house.


----------



## aziajs (May 29, 2008)

I really like those that I have seen but I can't afford them.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 29, 2008)

You need a really good job (or a really bad one, lol) to afford those kind of shoes. Unfortunately, my shoes come mostly from Ross, and so do my clothes. Nice makeup is as good as it gets for me.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 30, 2008)

20 Pairs??? Lucky girl! I wish I had some but they are far too spendy for me right now.  Maybe one day


----------



## Kayteuk (May 31, 2008)

Lol! I do a lot of work sadly and spend it mainly on Manolos, I think I have a total of 150 pairs of shoes =S I just collect stuff, its so bad!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 31, 2008)

If people want I can post up some pics too?


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

yeh lets see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loveeee shoes


----------



## Carlyx (May 31, 2008)

Oooh yes post please..

Although Im not that keen on them :S


----------



## Kayteuk (May 31, 2008)

Okay well here are some of the ones I have recently won on ebay. I got very drunk last night and couldent find my camera to take photos! So I will put the rest up later!
NGG MANOLO BLAHNIK SILVER SEDARABY SHOES 39/9 on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 19-Jun-08 04:02:07 BST)

Manolo Blahnik heels- Size 9 - EU 40.5 NIB on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 25-May-08 18:26:07 BST)

Authentic MANOLO BLAHNIK Pink Rosette Handbag Bag Purse on eBay, also, Handbags, Bags, Women's Accessories, Handbags, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 19-May-08 02:08:00 BST)

NIB Manolo Blahnik Burgundy Wine Sandals 35.5 5.5 on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 24-May-08 04:10:42 BST)

Some i am bidding on

Manolo Blahnik crystal studed evening shoes on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothes, Shoes Accessories (end time 05-Jun-08 23:35:37 BST)

MANOLO BLAHNIK Black & White Heels on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 07-Jun-08 17:36:08 BST)

NWT MANOLO BLAHNIK SHOES GOLD LIZARD LEATHER 9.5 on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothing, Shoes Accessories (end time 01-Jun-08 04:14:40 BST)

And now I am going to take photos of the rest that allready live under my bed =D


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2008)

Wow...those are going for really reasonable prices.  I thought they would be pricier.


----------



## Kayteuk (May 31, 2008)

I used to hate buying them from ebay, but now they are going for an alright price its not to bad. Most times you end up paying £250 a pair by the end of an auction....For a good pair!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 31, 2008)

The first pair (silvers ones) are like the ones Carrie got stolen from the baby shower in sex and the city lol... i love them!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 31, 2008)

They are the ones that she got stolen ;-) Thats why I kinda got them. Claim to fame!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 31, 2008)

LOL, no. I find it hard to buy any consumer item that costs almost as much as my rent! Some of them are nice, but were it not for SATC, I really believe that these high end cobblers wouldn't be nearly as popular and lots of American women ( and hell, their men) wouldn't be feeling the crunch of this recession as much


----------



## redambition (May 31, 2008)

i love manolos... but unfortunately can't really afford them. the prices over here are absolutely insane.

that's not to say i'm not tempted to just get a pair for the hell of it....


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 31, 2008)

I'm the complete opposite than most people. Even if I can't afford, I some how still buy it. Lol. Maybe thats why I'm broke all the time. I really should put a limit on stuff I buy.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in love with the first pair, though i don't have that kind of money.... i need to find myself a millionaire to marry lol joke

I so what a pair of something blue satin pump's


----------



## onezumi (Jul 16, 2008)

How are these shoes as far as comfort? I had surgery and can pretty much *only* wear Born, Indigo by Clarks..that kind of thing. I truly struggle to find shoes that aren't granny-looking. They have to not be narrow. I always got the impression that Manolos might be well made, but are just as uncomfortable as most women's shoes. Am I wrong? Because if I am I'd love to look into a pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are quite nice.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 27, 2008)

omg! I totally understand the addiction to Manolos! I've been collecting before SATC! I have over 300!!! pairs of shoes, a good deal are Manolo, Christian Leboutin etc. Neiman Marcus gets most of my money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I have no pics of the actual shoes: but I recently just bought these from Barneys (I was SOOOOO broke afterwards)











and





but in a light gold, they are for my wedding! SO excited. 

I got these:




in black and gold  on SALE!!! ($290) from Barney's....in May, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Totally a STEAL for YSL.

oh and these:




are probably my next shoe splurge! Woo! Something Blue!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 27, 2008)

I have never been a huge fan of Manolos. But I LOVE Christian Louboutin!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 27, 2008)

(I still love Manolos) But amen to that ^^^ Christian Louboutin is AMAZING!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

  are probably my next shoe splurge! Woo! Something Blue!!  
 
OMG I want them so much, but i'm unemployed and can barely walk in heels lol.


----------



## redambition (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_I have never been a huge fan of Manolos. But I LOVE Christian Louboutin!_

 
I have to say that Louboutin pushes my buttons more that Blahnik does.

I also get all squealy when i spot a flash of red Louboutin sole on a TV show or in a movie.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 28, 2008)

So i bought my first pair of manolos...they were on sale at nordies:





Anyway, my first day in them they totally hurt my feet and gave me a blister (EEK!) I was so excited about them...still am but I'll probably need to buy some foot petal stuff. I guess I was just expecting them to be like heaven on my feet haha. Oh and DITTO on the Louboutins!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm slowly but surely building my shoe closet up with nicer and nicer pairs...I started small with some python gladiator platforms by Michael Kors, then snagged some Manolos and Louboutins on ebay. Both of the latter are basic black pumps, the Manolos are hand-woven and super sleek, the Louboutins are black leather with the sexiest, lowest cut front and MAD comfortable! I was amazed. And now I am hooked.


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh god i'm jealous of you girl. If i had the money i'd love to invest in some nice shoes.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

I just brought the famous SATC "Manolo blahnik Mary Janes =)" for $100 =D WooohoO!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2008)

i would love some blahnik's however i spend all my money on mac and jimmy choos!!! but one day i'll get some blahnik's. but for now i'll settle with my choos!  my fave pair is the pair i got for my wedding! the shoes cost almost as much as my dress! eek!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...neymoon057.jpg


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 24, 2008)

ooo those are pretty!


----------



## Korms (Aug 26, 2008)

I could never afford Manolos, but even if I could my feet are nowhere near dainty enough for them.  I'd have to have 2 toes removed before even attempting to squeeze my feet in a pair!


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_I have to say that Louboutin pushes my buttons more that Blahnik does.

I also get all squealy when i spot a flash of red Louboutin sole on a TV show or in a movie._

 
Me too... to be brutally honest, some Manolos are quite hideous.

I love some of the 'lesser known' brands like Giuseppi Zanotti, Lanvin, Marc Jacobs, LAMB, Azzedine Alaia and Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 28, 2008)

I think manolos are shoes that you can buy, and save up for, and they last your whole life as they are not an exact fashion trend! So you can wear them each year!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 3, 2008)

Pics of my Manolos (yes I was really excited with my first pair lol):





















Louboutin mugshots to come (sadly I didn't get any pics when I first bought them, they're a little beat up now).


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooo those are pretty! I did a video about 2 of my Manolo's yesterday!

Where did you get yours from?

YouTube - Woohoo Manolos!

And im wispering cause it was 6am and i was up the entire night!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 5, 2008)

LMD84 said:


> Now THOSE are gorgeous! Also, like redambition, if I'm gonna spend a paycheck on some shoes, they'd be Loboutins.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 5, 2008)

love them !! have 5 pairs. and the collection is building rapidly haha. i just got a new job so im planning on splurging alot !! haha.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol they are the best things to splurge on in my opinion!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh! I almost bought a pair of those patent mary janes! In that same SATC episode, though, I liked her nude pumps even more. I thought they worked soooo well with that gray skirt suit and her short wavy hair. Ahhhh I want to go shopping now! I just got back from NY and didn't find ANY shoes I liked...how is that even possible?


----------



## sexynatty420 (Oct 17, 2008)

i just got a pair o manolo ballet flats, i love them


----------

